# MacDrive



## SzhehX (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello!

I recently installed MacDrive on my PC running WIN XP. I've had my HD removed from my iMac because of problems with my Logic Board (or so the tech guy says). All I need to do is backup/copy/create an image of my MAC HD so that I can send my iMac away to be fixed. In "My Computer" my MAC HD appears but when I try to Open/Explore the drive I receive the message that "this drive is not formatted". I thought MacDrive was supposed to fix this issue, so I think I'm missing some bit of information.

Can anyone fill in the blanks?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi SzhehX - welcome to Tech Support Guy. 

Are you using MacDrive 7? If so, have you updated it?

Have you tried repairing the Mac drive? Click Start > Programs > MacDrive 7 > Tools > Format or Repair Mac Disks. (Of course don't use the Format option.) 

Hope that helps!


----------



## SzhehX (Feb 21, 2008)

The version of MacDrive is up to date. 

But I didn't realize that there is a repair option. I took the drive back to the repair shop (who originally told me the drive was fine) and got them to check it out again. They told me this time that the drive is greatly damaged and that I should use a recovery program to try to get the files back. Their service would have costed too much money (for me).

Will MacDrive be able to recover, or should I get Disk Warrior?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Interesting that the Mac techs didn't realize the HDD was damaged the first time. 

If I were you, I would first try the "Repair" option within MacDrive. If that is unsuccessful, take a look at this link from Mediafour's website (the maker of MacDrive.) Notice in Step 2 they do recommend Disk Warrior or Norton's Disk Doctor. So that would be the next logical step in attempting to recover your data.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## SzhehX (Feb 21, 2008)

I found it very frustrating that they did not find the damage on the HDD the first time. I made it very clear that all I wanted was to find out if I could get my files back because if there was anything else wrong with the computer my Future Shop PSP would cover it. I just needed my files first before the computer was sent away. When I left the store with my drive they indicated that it was all good. The only issue the drive had when I ran Disk Utilities was "invalid node structure" and the Tech Guys didn't mention it. I found the rest of the damage when I plugged it back into a computer and scanned it again. They also wouldn't give me my money back but said that they wouldn't charge me to diagnose the HDD again.  

The Error now is:
nvalid node structure
Invalid record count
Catalog file entry not found for extent
The volume needs to be repaired.

I don't know if that rings a bell or anything.

A friend of mine is also having the same issue, so I am very curious as to what caused it.

I will try MacDisk first as long as it is a non-destructive recovery program. From the product info Disk Warrior claims that it is Non-destructive.

Thanks for your help and input.


----------

